# garage door opener reverses when closing



## testert (Sep 25, 2011)

I've pulled the release that disconnects my Craftsman garage door opener's chain drive from the door and the garage door still reverses when it is about 3 feet from the garage floor.

I read this post:
http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/766444-craftsman-1-2-hp-garage.html
and wacor said:


> *Adjust the force*
> If the door does not open at least 5 feet, increase the up force. Press the down button on the control panel. While the door is descending, grab the bottom. If the door does not reverse, or* if it reverses while closing, decrease the down force*. To adjust the up force, grab the door as it is opening. If the door does not stop, decrease the up force.


My manual says: * if it reverses while closing, increase the down force*. 

I've only tried increasing the down force (per the manual). Should I be decreasing the down force on an opener that won't close?

By the way, the down force is set as high/strong as it can be set.

Any suggestions?

thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There has to be an obstruction somewhere. The drive train could be warped, missing teeth (if any), or the tracks have warped or moved to prevent the door from closing all the way.

How about if you try helping it at that point and push down on it. Does that make any difference?

When/how did it all start? 

Sometimes the misguided attempt to lubricate parts of the system which then causes dirt and dust to accumulate and harden the lubricant. If any was used, try cleaning it off.

Check the alignment and cleanliness of the IR sensors, too. It could be that that point is where it reverses when it thinks it senses an obstruction.


----------



## testert (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello.

It started about a month ago. No intended changes were made to the opener nor the garage door itself. 

The only remedy I've found that will close the door is to press the remote button once the door starts to reverse (open) during its close travel.

The press will stop the door. Then I press the door remote again and it will close.

By the way, my door doesn't have IR sensors.

The door reverses even when I try to help it through its present 'reversing' point.


----------

